# صورة وتعليق - هـــــــــــــام جـــــــــــدا للمهتمين بتصميم الإنارة (تصميم الإضاءة)



## Ezzat_Baroudi (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني سأشاركم خبرتي اليوم بمعرفة جهاز الإنارة الجيد من حيث توزيع الإنارة

80% من الأجهزة بالأسواق هي أجهزة رديئة من حيث منع الوهج كالصورة التالية







والذي جعلها تنتشر هو رخص ثمنها الذي قد لايتجاوز أحياننا 10 يورو


وهنالك نوع من الأجهزة التي تنتج أجهزة إنارة تحجب الوهج بشكل كامل كالصورة التالية





هذه الأجهزة من شركة ERCO الألمانية


نلاحظ في النوع الثاني أن الأجهزة كأنها مطفأة ولكنها تعمل بدون وهج

وهذه صورة المحل الذي يحوي على أجهزة لها وهج عالي







أما الصورة التي فيها أجهزة ERCO 





الفرق كبير بالجودة حيث بأن المحل الأول فيه أجهزة أكثر ومع ذلك يبدو مظلما أكثر لأن الأجهزة تصدر وهج عالي ونوع الأجهزة لايجعل المار ينتبه للمجوهرات

أم المحل الثاني ففيه أجهزة أقل ومع ذلك تبدوا المجوهرات واضحة لأن الوهج أقل

وهذا هو السر دائما كلما كان الوهج عاليا فإننا نحتاج لإنارة أعلى حتى نرى بوضوح وكلما كان الوهج قليل فإننا نستطيع الرؤية بوضوح حتى بإنارة أقل أضف إلى ذلك أن المحل الثاني يبدوا جذابا أكثر للزبائن لأنه مريح


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بإنتظار مشاركاتكم


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكصحيح فهناك فرق كبير بين الصورتينمشكور


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## GARDEN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

عااااااشت ايدك . . . معلومة حلوة . . ومفيدة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكركم على مشاركتم


----------



## راشدة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ابنى الغالى على هذا الجهد والله زادت المعلومات وعرفنا جديد من الشركات على ايديكم


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع يا مهندس عزت بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، لكنني لست تاجر ذهب؟


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الفرق جد واضح ولا حرمنا الله من فوائدك واسهاماتك الثرة .مشكوووور


----------



## mohamed a.sarhan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ولكن كيف يتم عمل انارة جيدة لعنبر صناعى طوله 60م و عرضة 17م و الأرتفاع 8م
أرجو الأفاده


----------



## حسن الشال (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله حمص (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوراخوي وكلامك صحيح


----------



## الصديق الصادق (10 يناير 2010)

تفترض سوية انارة 300 لوكس فبعد الحساب نلاحظ ا اننا بحاجة الى 75 جهاز ميتال هاليد باستطاعة 170 وات وبفيض ضوئي 12000 لومن تصف 5 عرضا و15 طولا


----------



## الصديق الصادق (10 يناير 2010)

السيد محمد أ سرحان لقد حسبت لك كيفية انارةالعنبر الصناعي المطلوب وفق قانون تجريبي ارجو أن أكون قد وفقت تلبية طلبك


----------



## باسيم (12 يناير 2010)

الله ينور قلبك كما نورتنا بهذه الصور


----------



## shyb (13 يناير 2010)

اخ عزت مشكور على المعلومات القيمه عن شدة الأضاءه وتاثيرها على الوضوح والنظر


----------



## shyb (13 يناير 2010)

الصديق الصادق قال:


> تفترض سوية انارة 300 لوكس فبعد الحساب نلاحظ ا اننا بحاجة الى 75 جهاز ميتال هاليد باستطاعة 170 وات وبفيض ضوئي 12000 لومن تصف 5 عرضا و15 طولا


 

اخ الصديق الصادق ارجوا ان توضح لي ما هو اللومن وماتقصد ب 5 عرضا و15 طولا ارجوا ان تكون طويل البال معي .وكيفية الحساب


----------



## sniper 55 (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## ابو حسني (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس معاوية (25 يناير 2010)

أقول لك مجددا بارك الله فيك
لك من القلب تحية ملؤها الحب والمودة


----------



## طمطوم (26 يناير 2010)

كيف بدي اشكرك مش ولكن اقول يكتب الله ها في ميزان حسناتك وسلمت الاادي


----------



## معماري لاحقا (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م.بوليانا (27 يناير 2010)

صحيح ومعظم المحلات وللأسف يستخدموا الارخص


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 يناير 2010)

م.بوليانا قال:


> صحيح ومعظم المحلات وللأسف يستخدموا الارخص



صحيح أخي العزيز لذلك من واجب المعماريين والمهندسين تقديم الإستشارة الصحيحة


----------



## moh_abomoaz (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومعلومه جديده


----------



## mamduh.taha (3 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## ahmed1961 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ttitto (4 فبراير 2010)

*عااااااشت ايدك . . . معلومة حلوة . . ومفيدة*​


----------



## ابو مصطفى 2 (6 فبراير 2010)

عناية/مهندس عزت البارودي
بارك الله فيك، مشكور على تلك المعلومات القيمة التي طالما تمنحنا إياها، 
ولكن إذا أمكن ناخد مثال كامل خطوة خطوة يكون أجمع للمعلومات المتفرقة 
وأفيد تطبيقيا،ومزيدا من العطاء لو كان في الشوارع والداخلي والخارجي 
واكيد مع تطبيق الديالكس حيكون شيء مفيد جداً. وشكراً


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 فبراير 2010)

ابو مصطفى 2 قال:


> عناية/مهندس عزت البارودي
> بارك الله فيك، مشكور على تلك المعلومات القيمة التي طالما تمنحنا إياها،
> ولكن إذا أمكن ناخد مثال كامل خطوة خطوة يكون أجمع للمعلومات المتفرقة
> وأفيد تطبيقيا،ومزيدا من العطاء لو كان في الشوارع والداخلي والخارجي
> واكيد مع تطبيق الديالكس حيكون شيء مفيد جداً. وشكراً



باذن الله سيكون هنالك موضوع عن تصميم الانارة الداخلية قريبا خلال عشر ايام


----------



## mohdbg (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي ولكن اردت اوضح ان ملاشاة الوهج يصنع من كثير من المصنعين وهو يعتمد في الاساس على استخدام نوعية وشكل الزجاج العاكس كالمنشور مثلا


----------



## Drsh Abdeen (11 فبراير 2010)

100 100 بارك الله فيك


----------



## sidawy (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن كيف نتغلب على التوهج في المصابيح المركبه


----------



## Eng 7amdy (17 فبراير 2010)

لفته مهمة جدا سلمت يمينك
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسمين2 (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
اذا ممكن أريد ان أطلب من حضرتكم طريقة عمل انارة خارجية جيدة وعملية لحديقة عمومية يمكنها ان تبرز مختلف جماليات الحديقة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 فبراير 2010)

sidawy قال:


> شكرا لك ولكن كيف نتغلب على التوهج في المصابيح المركبه



الاجابة على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181137.html


----------



## ايادالدليمي (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وفرق كبير بين الحالتين


----------



## sherifpowerelec (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس عزت


----------



## لابتووووب (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا عزت وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## طلال عبدالله مكي (8 مارس 2010)

انا اطلب منكم انتعطوني برنامج خلاف dulox


----------



## ابو جوان 7 (10 مارس 2010)

*مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## raghad (11 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك على هذه المعلومات
فعلا الانارة عنصر مهم جدا جدا في التصميم الداخلي والانتباه لها يساعد على نجاح المشروع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## النمر المصرى (11 مارس 2010)

معلومة جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو احمد زنكنه (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
العوامل المهمه في اناره تعتمد على مكان وضع المصباح وعلى طبيعه الطلاء الجدران
من حيث انعكاسه للضوء /اذا كانت الالوان فاتحه كان انعكاس افضل للضوء وبالعكس


----------



## abdsak (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فبكم وجعلكم عونا لكل الناس


----------



## الاقصىمسجدنا (12 مايو 2010)

ياريت يكون شرح كاملل لانارة


----------



## happy architect (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، رغم بساطة الموضوع إلا أنه يحمل إفادة عالية وكبيرة جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى


----------



## شاذلي ذياده (26 مايو 2010)

نرجو شاكرين التجدث عن انارة المسارح لقصور الافراح بالسعودية وصالات النساء بالقصور وافضل منتجات وحدات الانارة التي تنتج فيض ضوئي ممتاز مع مراعاة عدم تسبب الانارة في ارتفاع درجة الحرارة للمنطقة المعنية


----------



## ابوعمرالمرغلاني (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اولن جزاك الله خير على جهودك العاليه وعندي سأل هل زاويت كشاف الاناره لهى دور


----------



## eng_mot (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على النصيحه والمعلومه


----------



## THE GENIUS MAN (23 يونيو 2010)

:7: بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة الغالية :31:​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على المشاركة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (1 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت يداك على الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## Medoo2007 (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا.... من فضلك لى استفسار بسيط وهو

كيف يتم عمل اضاءة معتدلة لجمالون حديد الطول 25 متر والعرض 15 متر والارتفاع 6 متر بواسطة الكشافات الكهربائية والتى يتم تركيبها فى الجزء العلوى من الاعمدة
وشكراااا


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## ابومعاذ الخليل (7 أغسطس 2010)

يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ن-1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

نشكرك بشدة وفقك الله


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## nour_2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

هناك فرق شاسع بين الاثنين


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## حسام الحسني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا الملف المفيد

شاهدت ما يشبه هذا لدى شركة


----------



## حاتم 763 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات من ذهب شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد امين سواقية (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الرجبي 1968 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مشاغب بس طيب (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ سامح رياض (16 فبراير 2011)

اخى الفاضل 
اولا مشكور على المعلومات القيمة هذه 
هل حضرتك عندك فكرة عن موضوع led floursent light
اخوكم / م/سامح


----------



## الزعيم83 (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك
لكن كيف يمكن ذلك؟ بمعنى اخر شو السبب الي جعل انارة بدون وهج افضل؟


----------



## ماريو نجار (11 مارس 2011)

شكراً اخ عزت بس عندي سؤال لو طلب من احدنا توصيل انارة لمكتب كبير بيحتوي على 150 سبوت لايت برأيكم كيف بتم وصل اللايتات و كم الجهد اللازم لو سمحتو تعطونا أراءكم و شكراً


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (11 مارس 2011)

الزعيم83 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك
> لكن كيف يمكن ذلك؟ بمعنى اخر شو السبب الي جعل انارة بدون وهج افضل؟


السبب هو نوع الجهاز وحجم وشكل ونوع العاكس


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (11 مارس 2011)

ماريو نجار قال:


> شكراً اخ عزت بس عندي سؤال لو طلب من احدنا توصيل انارة لمكتب كبير بيحتوي على 150 سبوت لايت برأيكم كيف بتم وصل اللايتات و كم الجهد اللازم لو سمحتو تعطونا أراءكم و شكراً



هل تقصد سبوت لايت ام داون لايت!


----------



## love all people (16 مايو 2011)

ييييييييييييييييييييييسلمو على هذه الصور يعطيك العافية


----------



## Amjad79 (2 يونيو 2011)

شاكر لاثراء المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## المصري3 (2 يونيو 2011)

مهندس عزت هو ايه الفرق بين السبوت لايت والدون لايت


----------



## arch_hamada (3 يونيو 2011)

*شاكر لاثراء المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## منعم محمد خلف (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم :الرجاء كيف يمكن الحصول على الجداول الخاصة بتصاميم ابراج نقل الطاقة الكهربائية جهد 33 كي في مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق السرحان (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومه


----------



## ragabaraby (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## المهندسة رشا ذيب (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مثالك حي جدا وناجح وهذا تطبيق مباشر ودقيق جدا لما قراته في كتابك النافع والمفيد (الكتاب العربي للانارة) فان ما شرحته قد اوضحته في هذه الصور.
سلمت يمينك وبارك الله فيك وانار لك عقلك وزاد علمك.


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندسة رشا ذيب قال:


> مثالك حي جدا وناجح وهذا تطبيق مباشر ودقيق جدا لما قراته في كتابك النافع والمفيد (الكتاب العربي للانارة) فان ما شرحته قد اوضحته في هذه الصور.
> سلمت يمينك وبارك الله فيك وانار لك عقلك وزاد علمك.



جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكي لما يحبه ويرضاه
واشكركي اختي ام طارق على المشاركة العطرة مرة اخرى


----------



## mphammed gaber (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو حسنين (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

